# What size platform?



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

We are starting platform training and I bought some rigid foam insulation to make a platform for Lucky. I can measure my pup to figure out the best size, but he's 7 months old now and I'd rather just make it for a full size golden. I'm thinking that 10" by 30" might be the right size. Does anyone who has done platform training with their dog have any thoughts on this?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Having a platform is great... I have raised beds but you can do the same training with a bathmat. Keep it simple, you are teaching "place" right? It doesn't need to be off the ground for this training, just boundaries.

The foam will have some give under his feet so may be uncomfortable, solid is better... and will not always give you the results you are looking for. If you are looking for tight fronts, use a large phone book. Or again, a bath mat works just fine.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

He's already learned place and he's pretty good with it. This is more of a slightly raised platform to help him improve position. The trainer is the one who suggested the rigid foam insulation so I bought that and was going to put some kind of covering on top. I'm just hesitating on cutting it because I'm uncertain about size given that he's still growing. I was looking at these https://www.k9playproducts.com/dog-training-platforms which is why I was thinking that 10 x 30 might be right?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

We use a piece of raised wood in class with that cheap carpeting you find at Lowe’s. I use a board at home.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

The foam and carpet slide on my floor. I made one by covering the foam with a bathtub mat. The kind with suction cups on the bottom. Top has the smooth side out. Bottom has suction cups out. I can actually stick it to the floor and it doesn’t slide when the dog steps on it.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I ended up going with 10x30, using the rigid insulation, and covering the top and bottom with foam tiles. It doesn't slip around at all on the kitchen floor. Tomorrow will be the true test when I start to use it with Lucky! I'm keeping the bathmat idea in mind if it turns out to be too slippery once it's being used.


----------

